# PCGH-Gaming-PC der neue Preis-Leistungs-Tipp von PC Games Hardware



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Gaming-PC der neue Preis-Leistungs-Tipp von PC Games Hardware gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Gaming-PC der neue Preis-Leistungs-Tipp von PC Games Hardware


----------



## kuer (30. April 2009)

Schade . Falscher Prozessor .


----------



## bxstar (30. April 2009)

Nicht nur das. Der Preis ist jawohl total übertrieben für die Hardware?!

Dafür kriegt man schon min. Q9550, GTX275, P45-Board und stärkeres NT, auch wenn man es nicht braucht. P/L-Verhältnis = 0 ! Und das Fazit ist


----------



## Biosman (30. April 2009)

Man merkt das Alternate einfach das Lager leer machen möchte.

Ich kann das kaum verstehen warum gibt PCGH bei eines P / L Hardware immer soweit gute Hardware an. Aber bei einem Fertig Rechner kommt sowas bei raus?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. April 2009)

Vorsicht, PCGH ...... ein Produkt, an dem man selber aktiv mitgearbeitet hat (und wohl auch etwas mitverdient) als Preisleistungssieger zu küren wirkt unseriös .......


Darüber hinaus ist es auch rein objektiv kein Preisleistungssieger, wenn man denn mal entweder a) noch etwas im Netz stöbert oder b) gleich selber schraubt.


----------



## mannefix (30. April 2009)

Hallo,
was wären denn bessere Komponenten (P/L)?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. April 2009)

ich denke der ati pc is besser- die hd 4890 1gb ist um längen besser wie die gtx 260!
oh man komisch was pcgh da macht


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. April 2009)

bxstar schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Der Preis ist jawohl total übertrieben für die Hardware?!
> 
> Dafür kriegt man schon min. Q9550, GTX275, P45-Board und stärkeres NT, auch wenn man es nicht braucht. P/L-Verhältnis = 0 ! Und das Fazit ist



Alternate verlang recht viel für den Zusammenbau, was man auch einkalkulieren sollte. Außerdem sind bei einigen noch Vista dabei, was auch noch die Ausgaben erhöht.

Nur, warum steckt bei nem P/L-PC ein Q9400 drin, welcher bei Alternate mit über 200€ viel zu teuer ist. Ein mindestens gleichwertiger Phenom II 920 kostet min. 165€, während man für den Q9400 satte 217€ in der billigsten Ausführung berappen muss.

Wo ist da bitte P/L? Wer über 50€ für den Namen Intel ausgeben will, ok. Aber bei einem P/L-Pc sollte man doch auch nach dem P/L allgemein gehen und nicht nur irgendwie nen Intel nehmen...


Dass die beiden Grakas nicht gleichwertig sind, sondern der eigentliche Gegner der 4890 nicht in der GTX260 zu suchen ist, sondern in der GTX275 geht ja noch.

Bei einem P/L-PC sollte doch wirklich nur P/L zählen, und nicht auf Biegen und Brechen Intel rein... Für den Preis des Q9400 kann man fast nen Phenom II 955 nehmen, und wo ist bitte da das Verhältnis?

e:/

P/L= Phenom II 920 o. 940 & AM2+


----------



## rehacomp (30. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, aber als Zunkuftsicher kann man diesen wohl nichtmehr bezeichnen, da der S775 ein Auslaufmodel ist.


----------



## fosi1978 (30. April 2009)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nur, warum steckt bei nem P/L-PC ein Q9400 drin, welcher bei Alternate mit über 200€ viel zu teuer ist. Ein mindestens gleichwertiger Phenom II 920 kostet min. 165€, während man für den Q9400 satte 217€ in der billigsten Ausführung berappen muss.
> 
> Wo ist da bitte P/L? Wer über 50€ für den Namen Intel ausgeben will, ok. Aber bei einem P/L-Pc sollte man doch auch nach dem P/L allgemein gehen und nicht nur irgendwie nen Intel nehmen...
> 
> ...



Warum ein q9400 rein muss ? warum ddr2 800 ? 
Ganz einfach Alternate muss das Lager von dem Schrott räumen den sonst keiner mehr will. Nicht dass der q9400 nicht gut wäre, aber aber einfach überteuert wenn man den x4 920 oder 940 damit vergleicht. 

Definitiv ein Ladenhüter der unter die Leute gebracht werden muss.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. April 2009)

Das sind alles definitiv keine Ladenhüter und Alternate hat mit der Auswahl der Komponenten die wir für den PC verwendet haben überhaupt nichts zutun, denn die Zusammenstellung haben allein die PCGH-Redakteure bestimmt.

Konstruktive Kritik sieht jedenfalls anders aus.


----------



## XXTREME (30. April 2009)

Dann bitte ich um eine Antwort: Warum denn dieser recht teure Intel Prozessor und warum kein Phenom II X4 samt günstigem AM2+ Board?? Ich möchte euch jetzt nicht unbedingt Blöd Markt Manier andichten aber komisch und kritikwürdig ist dies schon!? Wobei man weder beim S.775 noch beim AM2+ von "zukunftsicher" sprechen kann, gelle??


----------



## Notafreak (30. April 2009)

Hab mich gerade bei den Stromverbrauchswerten eurer Pcs sehr gewundert.
Ich nehme an, Leistungsaufnahme 3D ist mit 3D Mark gemessen?

Da ist mein PC wirklich ein Stromsünder! Hab mit Q6600@2.7 und 8800gts 640 im idle um die 210W und unter last(Crysis) mit graka oc sogar an die 350W.
Gut, es sind 4 Festplatten und 8Lüfter drinnen, aber da wird wohl doch die 90nm Grafikkarte der Hauptverbraucher sein, oder ?


@Topic
Die Phenom Quadcores sehen zur Zeit wirklich Preiswerter aus, da muss ich zustimmen.
GTX260 216 sind aber sehr interesant, vor allem, weil man teils schon um ~170€ oc Versionen mit besserem Lüfter bekommt. (Palit, Gainward zB)


----------



## XXTREME (30. April 2009)

Notafreak schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade bei den Stromverbrauchswerten eurer Pcs sehr gewundert.
> Ich nehme an, Leistungsaufnahme 3D ist mit 3D Mark gemessen?
> 
> Da ist mein PC wirklich ein Stromsünder! Hab mit Q6600@2.7 und 8800gts 640 im idle um die 210W und unter last(Crysis) mit graka oc sogar an die 350W.
> Gut, es sind 4 Festplatten und 8Lüfter drinnen, aber da wird wohl doch die 90nm Grafikkarte der Hauptverbraucher sein, oder ?




Dann solltest du vielleicht mal "Eist" oder wie der Stromsparmechanismus bei Intel heist anschalten - und ja, deine Grafikkarte verbraucht sehr viel. Solltest dir mal die HD4770 anschauen, mehr Leistung und sparsamer als dein jetziger G80 für unter 100€ .


----------



## Nobbis (30. April 2009)

ICh hab der Überschrift nach jetzt auch mit neuen P/L GErät gerechnet. Unter P/L versteh ich auch was anderes als diese MAschinen, aber gut sind sie sicher trotzdem ...


----------



## Notafreak (30. April 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Dann solltest du vielleicht mal "Eist" oder wie der Stromsparmechanismus bei Intel heist anschalten - und ja, deine Grafikkarte verbraucht sehr viel. Solltest dir mal die HD4770 anschauen, mehr Leistung und sparsamer als deine jetzige G80 .



EIST ist drinnen^^ das p5n-32 sli frisst wohl auch noch seine 30w mehr als andere Boards ;| .
Jup, als ich die ersten Tests der HD4770 gelesen hab, dachte ich mir auch "PWND" . 80 W durchschnitt und läuft mir selbst mit viel OC davon  Der G80 disqualifiziert sich somit leider auch als 2te nebenbei.. physix-Karte.. frisst einfach zu viel


----------



## Gast20150401 (30. April 2009)

Vielleich mit dem Q9550 oder Q9650.Aber sonst ist der PC vollkommen ausreichend,obwohl der Prozzi auch reicht.Gutes Teil,der PC(Ati-Version).


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. April 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Dann bitte ich um eine Antwort: Warum denn dieser recht teure Intel Prozessor und warum kein Phenom II X4 samt günstigem AM2+ Board?? Ich möchte euch jetzt nicht unbedingt Blöd Markt Manier andichten aber komisch und kritikwürdig ist dies schon!? Wobei man weder beim S.775 noch beim AM2+ von "zukunftsicher" sprechen kann, gelle??



Also es ist ja nicht so, dass wir keinen PCGH-Phenom-II-PC hätten. Wer unbedingt einen AMD-Prozessor haben möchte, kann ja zu diesem Rechner greifen: PCGH-Phenom-II-PC mit vier CPU-Kernen und Radeon HD4890 - PCGH-Phenom-II-PC, Phenom II, AMD

Warum hätten wir also noch mal den gleichen Rechner anbieten sollen? Jeder hat ja immerhin die freie Wahl zu welchem PC man greift und der Gaming-PC hat eben aus unserer Sicht ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis unter den PCGH-PCs. Nicht jeder will 1000 Euro und mehr für einen Komplett-PC ausgeben, nur um ein paar Fps mehr zu erhalten.

Die Leistungsaufnahme unter 3D wurde mit dem 3D Mark 06 gemessen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (30. April 2009)

bxstar schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Der Preis ist jawohl total übertrieben für die Hardware?!
> 
> Dafür kriegt man schon min. Q9550, GTX275, P45-Board und stärkeres NT, auch wenn man es nicht braucht. P/L-Verhältnis = 0 ! Und das Fazit ist



P43 und P45 Boards geben sich nicht viel,und nen stärkeres Netzteil ist bei der Ausstattung nicht unbedingt notwendig.Allerdings nen bissel günstiger,so um 820€ könnte er sein.


----------



## bxstar (30. April 2009)

Deswegen schreibe ich, auch wenn man diese Hardware nicht braucht. Toll, ein bisschen günstiger meinst du. Dann stell mal die Hardware zusammen, die selbst verbaut ist und guck auf den Preis. Da würdest du auch meckern. Entweder es kommt bessere Hardware rein oder der Preis fällt niedriger aus. Aber nicht leistungsschwächere Hardware zu einem erhöhten Preis wie hier. 

Und warum ich einen Intel genommen habe?! Nur, weil halt eine Intel-CPU im PC verbaut ist und ich einen direkten Vergleich zu der Hardware aufstellen wollte. Ein Phenom-PC ist da nochmal eine ganz andere Preisklasse.


----------



## Gast20150401 (30. April 2009)

bxstar schrieb:


> Deswegen schreibe ich, auch wenn man diese Hardware nicht braucht. Toll, ein bisschen günstiger meinst du. Dann stell mal die Hardware zusammen, die selbst verbaut ist und guck auf den Preis. Da würdest du auch meckern. Entweder es kommt bessere Hardware rein oder der Preis fällt niedriger aus. Aber nicht leistungsschwächere Hardware zu einem erhöhten Preis wie hier.
> 
> Und warum ich einen Intel genommen habe?! Nur, weil halt eine Intel-CPU im PC verbaut ist und ich einen direkten Vergleich zu der Hardware aufstellen wollte. Ein Phenom-PC ist da nochmal eine ganz andere Preisklasse.



820€ mit Vista Home Premium x64  wäre schon akzeptabel,denke ich.

PS: Der Q9550 wäre natürlich besser.Aber der P43 Chipsatz ist wie der P45 Chipsatz ein Performance Chipsatz,der ist völlig ausreichend für den Cpu.


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 940
EKL Alpenföhn "Groß Clockner"
Club 3D CGNX-X28524 (GTX285)
Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit
Asrock A770DE
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition
Cooler Master RealPower M 620W
Western Digital 640 GB
Pioneer DVR-216DBK
Vista Home Premium 64
-----------------------------------------
Bei Alternate inkl. Versand 955,70 (ohne Vista 866,80)

Da muss man dann halt zwar selber basteln aber dafür ist der PC auch ordentlich flotter. Nimmste "nur" die 4890, gehts sogar für  861,60 (772,70 ohne Vista) und das sind Alternate-Preise! Verzichtet man noch auf etwas bei der Grafikleistung und nimmt die XFX GTX260 XT, wären es mit Versand sogar nur 816,60 € (727,70 ohne Vista).

Mir persönlich geht es so: Ich bastel lieber zwei Stunden lang den PC selbst zusammen und installieren dann noch mal eine Stunden lang Vista als das ich diese Aufpreise zahlen würde.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. April 2009)

fosi1978 schrieb:


> Warum ein q9400 rein muss ? warum ddr2 800


Beim Prozzi wunder ich mich über diese Wahl, doch nur aus P/L-Sicht. Der Ram ist vollkommen OK und vom P/L her super. Alles unter 800 MHz wäre jedoch schwach.



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also es ist ja nicht so, dass wir keinen PCGH-Phenom-II-PC hätten.



Schon klar, nur der hat einen 940er drinnen + (mittlerweile) 4890

e/: Außerdem: Wenn hier AMD das bessere P/L hat, sich der 920er aufdrängt, dann hat AMD doch was richtig gemacht?
Der 940er und 920er unterscheiden sich ja auch im freien und gelockten Multi, also eher keine Konkurrenz im "eigenen Hause".



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Warum hätten wir also noch mal den gleichen Rechner anbieten sollen?



Der 920er wäre sehr interessant gewesen, außerdem hättet ihr als Gegenpart der GTX 260 ne HD4870 1GB nehmen sollen.
Dann differiert auch das Angebot ggü. dem "normalen" Phenom II - PC...

=> Der Phenom II 920 bietet bei ~50€ weniger ziemlich die gleiche Leistung, also ist er vom P/L her klar besser.



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Nicht jeder will 1000 Euro und mehr für einen Komplett-PC ausgeben, nur um ein paar Fps mehr zu erhalten.



Genau deshalb macht es ja keinen Sinn für mich, ~50€ (oder ~30%) für keine Mehrleistung (oder im kleinen einstelligen %-Bereich) für nen Intel abzudrücken, wenns dafür nen AMD gibt? Bei den Boards gibts ja preislich eine weite SPanne, so dass hier auch keine Mehrkosten zu Erwarten wären.


----------



## fosi1978 (30. April 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das sind alles definitiv keine Ladenhüter und Alternate hat mit der Auswahl der Komponenten die wir für den PC verwendet haben überhaupt nichts zutun, denn die Zusammenstellung haben allein die PCGH-Redakteure bestimmt.
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik sieht jedenfalls anders aus.



Ok dann mal hier konstruktive Kritik :
Wenn man von einem P\L-PC spricht
x4 920 157 € vs q9400 195 € (der q9400 ist definitiv nicht der P\L-Sieger)
die gtx260 ist perfekt
aber warum eine 4890er ? mit 194 € definitiv teurer als eine 4870 1GB für 150 € was eher für P\L spricht 

Euer PC ist definitiv nicht schlecht und Nichtschrauber können gar nix falsch machen. Aber : was mich stört ist das P\L im Namen.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (30. April 2009)

Ein P/L-PC wäre meiner Meinung nach:
-gigabyte ud3 770
-Phenom 2 x4 940 (gibts jetzt für 170 weshalb man meiner Meinung nach schon die 12€ mehr für einen offenen Multi ausgeben sollte im vergleich zum x4 920)
-beim ATi-PC hättet ihr lieber eine 4870 nehmen sollen (zum Beispiel das eigene Modell von Sapphire), da bei der 4890 das P/L noch nicht ganz stimmt, und dieser laute Referenz-Kühler verwendet wird.
-der Ram ist zwar billig aber mit cl 5 ddr2 800 nicht gerade Preiswert. Für höchstens 5€ mehr bekommt man schon ddr2 800 cl4 oder eben 1066 cl5
-und die 10€ mehr für einen gescheiten kühler hätten doch jetzt auch net den PC 50€ teurer gemacht. Da hätte man jetzt nicht sparen sollen, bzw gleich den AMD Boxed-Kühler verwendt.
Hätte den gleichen Effekt wie beim Katana 3.
Edit:
Dein Argument ist net so toll Daniel.
Der Phenom 2 x4 920 ist mindestens geichwertig mit dem q9400 *fakt*.
Das P/L Verhältnis wird durch den günstigeren Preis bei selber Leistung besser *fakt*.
Wenn ihr net nochmal einen Phenom 2 in einen PCGH-PC stecken wollt (warum auch immer), warum nehmt ihr dann einen teuereren PC zum Vergleich her, bei dem der selbe Prozessor ebenfalls drinnen ist aber zu einem höheren Preis angeboten wird?
Wenn ihr einen *P/L-PC* rausbringt dann achtet einfach auf das P/L, und nicht ob der Prozzi noch in einem anderen 950€ PC vorkommt. Was ist das denn für ein Entscheidungskriterium?


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. April 2009)

Nachdem jetzt alle das gesagt haben was wir ausrdücken wollen in Sache P/L...

finde ich das ihr (PCGH) euch mal Gedanken machen solltet, was ihr manchmal für PC's zusamenstellt...

Toll wäre doch mal eine Art Umfrage, wo sich die forenuser einen  P/L PC zusammenstellen können  und diesen an PCGH als Vorschlag unterbreiten, dann würde abgestimmt, welche der beste Vorschlag ist und zack! habt ihr einen, seinem  Namen (P/L-PC) entsprechenden PC in eurem Angebot. Das wäre fair gegenüber denjenigen die sich solch einen PC leisten wollen und dann auf eine solche seriöse Seite gehen und denken: Super, in Sachen P/L versteht PCGH was, den kauf ich, weil er das Geld wert ist! 

Das mustte ich mal loswerden... Erst denken, dann handeln 

an alle User: Ich hoffe ich habe das richtige gesagt


----------



## zuogolpon (30. April 2009)

Die Frage ist: Jetz noch einen C2Q inklusive Mainboard und DDR2 kaufen?

Ich glaube da kann man direkt den i7 mit schnellem DDR3 und 1366 MB nehmen, das ist heutzutage auch nicht mehr so teuer.

Mein Tipp: Solange es geht abwarten bis die 6/8 Kern CPUs kommen/ DX11 Karten und Win7, dann hat man die Technik für Spiele von Morgen.

MfG
     Z


----------



## Dr. Cox (30. April 2009)

Ich sehe gerade, dass bei allen PCGH-PCs als optisches Laufwerk das LG GH22NS zum Einsatz kommt. Da ich nun zwingend einen neuen DVD-Brenner benötige, hätte ich gerne mal gewusst, ob das LG GH22NS denn empfehlenswert ist. Ich brauche nämlich ein leises, zuverlässiges und schnelles Laufwerk mit guter Fehlerkorrektur. 

Da bei PCGH seit langem kein Test von herkömmlichen DVD-Brennern mehr stattfindet und diese auch im Einkaufsführer nicht mehr auftauchen ist die Auswahl für mich nicht so einfach


----------



## Namaker (30. April 2009)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Solange es geht abwarten bis die 6/8 Kern CPUs kommen/ DX11 Karten und Win7, dann hat man die Technik für Spiele von Morgen


Wollen wir wetten, dass Spiele, die morgen released werden, auch auf aktuellen Systemen laufen


----------



## Baron von Odenwald (30. April 2009)

sorry wie soll ich das anders ausdrücken. *piep*
die hardware 1 zu 1 kommt auf ca.660€ ohne betriebssystem +- 10€-15€


----------



## DerZwerg (1. Mai 2009)

frEnzy schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II X4 940
> EKL Alpenföhn "Groß Clockner"
> Club 3D CGNX-X28524 (GTX285)
> Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit
> ...



ohne basteln nen pc zu kaufen macht doch keinen spaß


----------



## NixBlick (1. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das sind alles definitiv keine Ladenhüter und Alternate hat mit der Auswahl der Komponenten die wir für den PC verwendet haben überhaupt nichts zutun, denn die Zusammenstellung haben allein die PCGH-Redakteure bestimmt.
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik sieht jedenfalls anders aus.


Ich werde mich um konstruktive Kritik bemühen und mal meine Eindrücke schildern.
Es gibt 10 PCGH PC's davon sechs PC in einem Preisrahmen von 750 bis 899€. Eine Preisspanne von gerade mal 150€. Aber ein ~200€ Loch zwischen 550-750€

Von den 10 Systemen sind gerade mal zwei mit AMD CPU's und davon ist eins fast Spiele untauglich. Da wirkt die extra Intel Edition wie spott. Und die folgende Aussage macht es auch nicht grad besser.


PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also es ist ja nicht so, dass wir keinen PCGH-Phenom-II-PC hätten. Wer unbedingt einen AMD-Prozessor haben möchte, kann ja zu diesem Rechner greifen: PCGH-Phenom-II-PC mit vier CPU-Kernen und Radeon HD4890 - PCGH-Phenom-II-PC, Phenom II, AMD


 Darauf komme ich zurück. Wobei doch eins vorweg, man könnte ja auch mal die Praxis werte nachtragen. Bei der Premium PC Nvidia Edtion Rev.2 hat man es ja auch gemacht.


> Warum hätten wir also noch mal den gleichen Rechner anbieten sollen


Sind nicht gleich aber sehr jeweils sehr ähnlich

Gaming-PC AtI Edition->Gaming-PC NVIDIA-Edition
Premium-PC ATI-Edition->Premium-PC NVIDIA->Intel®-PC

Was soll man draus schließen? AMD hat doch ein schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis. Die PCGH Redaktion mischt nicht gerne AMD mit Nvidia oder gar PCGH mag Intel lieber? AMD CPU's funktioniert nicht mit Nvidia GPU's? AMD hat nur den PII X4 940? Hat der einzelne PII PC eine Alibifunktion um solche Aussagen wie oben geschrieben zu decken?
(ja ich weiß senibels Thema)

Bei aller liebe zum PCGH-Heft, Seite und Forum irgendwie ist die Verteilung der PC's im Preisbereich bis 1000€ und (damit?) auch die CPU Verteilung sehr merkwürdig.  Vielleicht sollte man sich mal um eine bessere Verteilung über den gesamten bereich 500-1000€ Gedanken machen.

Auch wenn ich nun möglicherweise lebenslang als AMD Fanboy gebrandmarkt werde und damit Vogelfreiheit genieße werde ich diesen Post nun abschicken.

Wünsche ein geruhsames verlängertes Wochenende


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. Mai 2009)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Was soll man draus schließen? AMD hat doch ein schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis. Die PCGH Redaktion mischt nicht gerne AMD mit Nvidia oder gar PCGH mag Intel lieber? AMD CPU's funktioniert nicht mit Nvidia GPU's? AMD hat nur den PII X4 940? Hat der einzelne PII PC eine Alibifunktion um solche Aussagen wie oben geschrieben zu decken?
> (ja ich weiß senibels Thema)
> 
> Bei aller liebe zum PCGH-Heft, Seite und Forum irgendwie ist die Verteilung der PC's im Preisbereich bis 1000€ und (damit?) auch die CPU Verteilung sehr merkwürdig.  Vielleicht sollte man sich mal um eine bessere Verteilung über den gesamten bereich 500-1000€ Gedanken machen.



So ähnlich/genau so sehe ich das auch...


----------



## rEpLaYmEr (1. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte in den PC nen Phenom x4 und die XFX GTX260 XT reingebaut...
die 4890 mag ich auch net. is einfach ne höher getaktete 4870 zu nem höheren Preis...


----------



## SeriousToday (1. Mai 2009)

*Wenn ich die Kabelverlegung sehe,nein danke,man sollte seinen Rechner schon selber zusammenstellen und bauen-können.*


----------



## DerZwerg (2. Mai 2009)

SeriousToday schrieb:


> *Wenn ich die Kabelverlegung sehe,nein danke,man sollte seinen Rechner schon selber zusammenstellen und bauen-können.*



warum soll ich die den denn ordentlich verkabelt vom aussehen ist es mir egal und kühlungsmäßig stört es auch nicht und wenn du mir jetzt erzählen willst das die kabel beim transport in irgendwelche lüfter geraten das passiert auch nicht und ich jage auch nicht jedem kleinen grad hinterher oder was sollte es noch für gründe geben die für ein paar kabelbinder sprechen


----------



## alex_k (3. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also es ist ja nicht so, dass wir keinen PCGH-Phenom-II-PC hätten. Wer unbedingt einen AMD-Prozessor haben möchte, kann ja zu diesem Rechner greifen: PCGH-Phenom-II-PC mit vier CPU-Kernen und Radeon HD4890 - PCGH-Phenom-II-PC, Phenom II, AMD



Gut, dann eben anders herum gefragt: - Aus welchem Grund ist das Verhältnis AMD-Intel bei den Alternate PCG/PCGH PCs so "Pro Intel"? Gemessen an der Anzahl der angebotenen Modelle?

Oder will mir einer erzählen, ich können nicht zählen, es sind genausoviele AMD wie Intel PCs in allen Preisklassen im Angebot?

Und diese Aussage "wer unbedingt einen AMD-Prozessor haben will" klingt nicht gerade nach neutraler Berichterstattung, bzw neutraler Ausrichtung der Produktpalette....

Alex


----------



## Captain Future (3. Mai 2009)

alex_k schrieb:


> Gut, dann eben anders herum gefragt: - Aus welchem Grund ist das Verhältnis AMD-Intel bei den Alternate PCG/PCGH PCs so "Pro Intel"? Gemessen an der Anzahl der angebotenen Modelle?
> 
> Oder will mir einer erzählen, ich können nicht zählen, es sind genausoviele AMD wie Intel PCs in allen Preisklassen im Angebot?



Genau kann ich dir das natürlich auch nicht sagen, aber vielleicht hat es etwas mit den Marktanteilen zu tun? Wird ja nicht komplett ohne Grund sein, dass Intel ein paar mehr Kunden hat: AMD verliert Marktanteile im schrumpfenden CPU-Segment - CPU, Prozessor, Markt, AMD, Intel, Studie

Und wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, sind zwei der acht pcghpcs mit AMD-CPUs bestückt. Das ist sogar mehr als der Marktschnitt. 


Wie man allerdings auf die Idee kommen kann, es müssten "genausoviele AMD wie Intel PCs in allen Preisklassen im Angebot?" sein - so klingt dein Satz zumindest, auch wenn du es nicht ausdrücklich schreibst - frage ich mich auch. PCG ist doch nicht verpflichtet , die Rechner so und so zusammenzustellen. Die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben und vielleicht auch mal geguckt, was die Leute so kaufen?


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. Mai 2009)

Ja, aber die AMD's sind doch sehr beliebt (siehe Wunschliste)...
Dann müssten sie sich doch mal gedanken über einen PC mit AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 

Gedanken machen oder? Das wäre doch wieder ein guter Gegenspieler, gegen den i7-920 PC oder?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (3. Mai 2009)

@ Captain Future

Marktanteile und P/L müssen sich nicht entsprechen und es ist definitiv nicht ohne Grund, dass Intel mehr Marktanteile hat... Siehe die laufenden Verfahren dazu gegen Intel...

Und wenn AMD das bessere P/L anbietet, warum dann Intel bei gleicher Leistung zu mehr Geld? Wo ist denn bitte der Sinn?

@ -DIVINITY-

Der i7 920 ist eigentlich ungeschlagen, der 955er eher gegen Q9650 bis QX9770, jedoch nicht darüberhinaus. Auch wenn der i7 mal langsamer sein mag, im Schnitt ist dieser dennoch unschlagbar und das bei unglaublich hohem Preis. (Boards)


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. Mai 2009)

@ Kreisverkehr

Ja ok, aber der 955 BE sollte meiner Meinung nach unbedingt eingebracht werden, findest du nicht?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (3. Mai 2009)

Als High-End sicher, aber nicht im P/L-PC ... Gut, meiner Meinung nach gehört da auch kein Q9400 hin, und genau darum gehts ja bei diesem P/L-PC...

e:/ Wie ich schon gesagt hatte, ist weniger Leistung für mehr Geld eigentlich genau das Gegenteil von P/L, also kann man den jetzigen PC nicht als P/L-PC anbeiten, höchstens als Intel-Version...


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Mai 2009)

Finde ich klasse das Video. Erklärt schön die PCs. Die Stimme ist auch super.


----------



## Hackman (13. Mai 2009)

Klasse das Video, besonders der fränkische Akzent des Sprechers


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das Video unnötig, was hat das jetzt gebracht? Das hört und sieht so billig aus/an

Naja... dass das kein echter P/L PC is, denke ich, haben wir ja schon gesagt...


----------



## Peanut23 (23. Juni 2009)

Eine Frage: Gibt es einen Grund dafür, dass der Gaming-PC in der ATi - Edition nicht mehr bei alternate.de angeboten wird?
Mfg


Peanut


----------



## c4p44! (15. Juli 2009)

Die PCs sind nicht schlecht gute Arbeit

Aber, ich habe den Eindruck, dass das immer mehr in die Regionen jenseits der 1000€ kommt... Jemand, der aber so viel für seinen PC ausgibt, beschäftigt sich doch eigentlich so sehr mit ihm, dass er meistens auch selbst Hand anlegt.
Mir persönlich würden in der Region zwischen 600 und 1000€ noch zwei drei PCs fehlen. Halt welche für Mainstream oder Gelegenheitsspieler. Dort wäre dann sicherlich auch die AMD/Ati-Hardware zuhause.Wenn ich mir das Angebot jetzt angucken würde und nicht allzu viel Ahnung von PCs hätte, würde sich mir wahrscheinlich die Annahme aufdrängen, AMD/Ati = Billigware, die nix taugt. Stimmt nur nicht, da sie auch von euch immer wieder als Preis/Leistungskönige gelobt werden, vor allem in eben dieser Preisklasse. Warum dann nicht auch verbauen?


----------



## lalanunu (19. September 2009)

*sehr interessant ist, dass ihr nicht einmal eine ati grafikkarte verwendet habt... wow, dass nenn ich mal fair!!!*


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. September 2009)

Ich würde allgemein auch mal die Preise mehr verteilen 

Wie wärs wenn man mal alle Regionen anspricht 

Hier mal paar bsp Zusammenstellungen wobei Festplatte und Netzteil und die anderen Teile in den Klassen selber jeweils gleich sein sollte egal ob Intel oder AMD

*Einsteiger*
Grundgerüste
Phenom2 x2  545 mit am2+
E6500 mit p43/45
Graka
4850 oder    gts250

*Mittelklasse* (mein persönlicher P/L Tipp)
Grundgerüst 
Phenom2 x3 720 mit am3
Graka
4870er oder 260gtx

*Oberklasse*
Grundgerüste
phenom x4 955 mit am3
i5 750 mit p55
Graka
4890 oder   gtx275

*High End*
core i7 mit ner 285gtx oder gleich einer 295gtx oder 4870x2

Und bei den Grakas lasst ihr bei jedem Grundgerüst den Kunden selber wählen ob er Ati oder Nvidia will, wobei beide Grakas preislich fast gleich sein sollten
Im Fall gtx275 und 4890er zB. die beiden
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD4000 - Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - Palit GTX275

Das wären jetzt insgesammt 6 Grundgerüste für Gamersysteme in allen Preisklassen

Wenn ihr den Kunden bei den einzelnen Gundgerüsten zwischen den von mir angegebenen Grakas wählen lasst, sind das insgesammt 14 mögliche  Systeme falls ihr in manchen Klassen nicht noch mehr Grakas zu Auswahl lasst.

Und da sollte jeder was passendes finden.

Das wäre mein Vorschlag ohne jegliche Sinnlose äußerung von wegen Intel wird bevorzugt oder sonst was 

Darum würde ich mich über eine Antwort von einem Redakteur sehr freuen ob das so möglich wäre


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2010)

Hey...DAS is ja fast mein PC da

Mein Sys
C2Q q9400 vom Mugen2 Semi-Passiv gekühlt
2GB DDR2-800 RAM
2x 500GB Platten
550 Watt NT
UND..ab Sams GTX 260 216SP OC
Das ganze auf ne Gigabyte EP43-DS3L

Als Aussenhaut dient ein Lancool K62


----------

